# TTRS Fixed or Retractable?



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Ok I am going to finally put my order for a TTRS tomorrow. Here is the spec so far:

-Sepang
-Technology Pkg
-Leather/Alcantara
-Aluminum pkg

The one thing I am having trouble with is the fixed or retractable spoiler. Since the car is an RS car the fixed spoiler makes a lot of sense, but I saw the pics on autoblog of the Sepang with the retractable spoiler and it looks pretty damn good. 

TTRS Guys Thoughts? Regrets?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

get the retractable spoiler... if you decide later on that you want the fixed spoiler it's easy to add it. It's not so easy to refit the motorized spoiler.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Ok I am going to finally put my order for a TTRS tomorrow. Here is the spec so far:
> 
> -Sepang
> -Technology Pkg
> ...


I think it depends upon the color - some definitely look better with the fixed, others with the retractable. I ordered Volcano Red and it needs the fixed spoiler - mostly because it looks like a Hot Wheels car in that color.  But I'm loving the pics of others who opted for wing delete. You're lucky in that there are a ton of pics in Sepang, both with and without spoiler that should help you decide. (I had to decide based on a R8 in my color.)


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

It's all personal choice, either is fine. I doubt you'll have regrets either way. Having said that, I can't imagine not having the fixed wing on mine...it is just the right amount of attitude.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

gotta be fixed


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

It depends - do you want it to look like something special or just another TT? 

Get what you like. Don't let a bunch of strangers decide for you.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The fixed spoiler reduce rear axle lift much more then the retractable.
There for if you are all "show" and no "go" choose the retractable.
If you are all "GO" and no show take the fixed wing.

A TT RS without fixed spoiler looks like a TT TDI with RS parts on it.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

There is only one way the RS should come.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

The answer to this type of question will alway evoke subjective answers (answers based on personal opinion).

So here is mine: it still amazes me that the Audi Design Team allowed this vehicle to make it to final production with the fixed rear spoiler. It looks completely juvenile.

The retractible spoiler is far more sophisticated and classy providing down force when necessary. It maintains the TT's classic design lines.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

I come at it from a different perspective...I like the things that are stealthy-like and understated which only "those in the know" will appreciate...so, for me, I went with the retractable rear spoiler as it is more understated and, for those who know about the TTRS, will still appreciate it for what it is...

I prefer, at the same time, the look of the retractable wing as it looks less like an after-market accura or honda which are the most common cars with large and fixed wings...

Just my $0.02.


Joel


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

What a wonderful problem to have. Congratulations!



fjork_duf said:


> Ok I am going to finally put my order for a TTRS tomorrow. Here is the spec so far:
> 
> -Sepang
> -Technology Pkg
> ...


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

R5T said:


> The fixed spoiler reduce rear axle lift much more then the retractable.


This is not only horrible grammar and spelling, it is false.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

mkauzer said:


> What a wonderful problem to have. Congratulations!


Yeah I know. First world problems haha. 

I am heavily leaning toward fixed. I think that is what I will go with if I don't change my mind tomorrow. I appreciate all the feedback!

I still have some doubt though so we shall see tomorrow.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Fixed!!!

It just looks like a normal TT with retractable. Why spend $65k on a car that looks like a $30k car?

- Jeremy -


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Dr. Bill said:


> This is not only horrible grammar and spelling, it is false.


First of all i'm not from your side of the pond, so i'm doing well i think.
And what is false about it. ?
The TT RS with fixed spoiler have only *2 Kg* lift at the rear axle @ 200 Km/h.
The TT RS retractable have 14 Kg lift at the rear axle @ 200 Km/h and for example the TT-S have 17 Kg lift @ 200.

But hey, doing 200 Km/h on your side of the Pond will make you jail bait, so no use for a fixed spoiler. :laugh:


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Why spend $65k on a car that looks like a $30k car?


A day at a track will answer that question. You can "look" as fast as you want. It won't make any difference.


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

Fixed

Not a fan of the TT without the spoiler. The rear is just too rounded and lacks any aggressiveness IMO. All those hairdresser comments from Top Gear come from looking at the TT in basic form with the rounded butt that make it look like some cute little car. 

Sure, you can deploy the retractable spoiler to change that look, but I'd want it to be deployed at all times, so better to go with the fixed spoiler.

The RS is supposed to have some presence and the spoiler really helps with that more aggressive look.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

R5T said:


> First of all i'm not from your side of the pond, so i'm doing well i think.
> And what is false about it. ?
> The TT RS with fixed spoiler have only *2 Kg* lift at the rear axle @ 200 Km/h.
> The TT RS retractable have 14 Kg lift at the rear axle @ 200 Km/h and for example the TT-S have 17 Kg lift @ 200.
> ...


R5T/Hans is the man and has been very helpful with helping me find aftermarket parts for the TT-RS. Since he's from over sea's he's been messing with these TT-RS's for years now. Don't give him a hard time, he is trying to bring knowledge and information to this forum, and so far he has proven very helpful, and is an asset to this forum!

To the OP - I was in your same boat, was thinking of ordering a TT-RS with the wing delete. My dealer got their first TT-RS with a wing and all other options and I had to have it. Now, I am really really glad I got the wing. Lots of "car guys" love the wing, my wife loves the wing and says it looks more like a porsche with it. The car does look "more special" with the wing, as it is a TT-RS specific part. It really does add balance to the car, and makes it look like more of a fast/limited edition car.

This thread needs pics, and I am a whore so here is one for "keep the RS wing!!". My car with newly installed H&R springs - thanks R5T!!!!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to agree, I didn't like the wing in pictures. But when I saw Marty's Suzuka RS at Infineon in I agreed that it looks good on his car! On balance, I'm still a wingless fan. But that's a personal choice. Interestingly, not that I want my car to look like another car, but I think the wingless TTRS as it looks more the Porsche.

SuzukaSu


bigstu said:


> I was in your same boat, was thinking of ordering a TT-RS with the wing delete. My dealer got their first TT-RS with a wing and all other options and I had to have it. Now, I am really really glad I got the wing. Lots of "car guys" love the wing, my wife loves the wing and says it looks more like a porsche with it. The car does look "more special" with the wing, as it is a TT-RS specific part. It really does add balance to the car, and makes it look like more of a fast/limited edition car.
> 
> This thread needs pics, and I am a whore so here is one for "keep the RS wing!!". My car with newly installed H&R springs - thanks R5T!!!!


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

The way the wind looks from all the different angles on the car is priceless. I could not have it any other way. And the Silver Posts with the sepang is absolutely amazing looking. The car looks like it could be worth twice the price...

Plus no better way to display the rare RS than with the trademark look..


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

unclubbedvdub said:


> Plus no better way to display the rare RS than with the trademark look..


Unless you're trying to blend in a bit...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Unless you're trying to blend in a bit...


You should swap over base-model TT bumpers while you're at it! 



bigstu said:


> R5T/Hans is the man and has been very helpful with helping me find aftermarket parts for the TT-RS. Since he's from over sea's he's been messing with these TT-RS's for years now. Don't give him a hard time, he is trying to bring knowledge and information to this forum, and so far he has proven very helpful, and is an asset to this forum!
> 
> To the OP - I was in your same boat, was thinking of ordering a TT-RS with the wing delete. My dealer got their first TT-RS with a wing and all other options and I had to have it. Now, I am really really glad I got the wing. Lots of "car guys" love the wing, my wife loves the wing and says it looks more like a porsche with it. The car does look "more special" with the wing, as it is a TT-RS specific part. It really does add balance to the car, and makes it look like more of a fast/limited edition car.
> 
> This thread needs pics, and I am a whore so here is one for "keep the RS wing!!". My car with newly installed H&R springs - thanks R5T!!!!


Car looks good! But do you have any problems with scraping over speedbumps or going up driveways now that you've lost some ground clearance? I haven't had any issues with this yet, so I'd be worried about going any lower.

Plus, I have a feeling that Audi would happily void the Magnetic Ride warranty if you use aftermarket springs.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages.php?id=c443316102011200311


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Finally put in my order today! I'm pretty stoked, now comes the long wait. I opted to get the spoiler. I agree that it just makes it look more aggressive and slightly more special. 

Any stories on how long you guys took to get the car? I ordered from the biggest dealer in the bay area, and they've only had two cars go through their dealer so far. The GSM said he'd be contacting the audi 'higher ups' this week to get a car/build slot for me.

I can't wait :laugh:


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Finally put in my order today! I'm pretty stoked, now comes the long wait. I opted to get the spoiler. I agree that it just makes it look more aggressive and slightly more special.
> 
> Any stories on how long you guys took to get the car? I ordered from the biggest dealer in the bay area, and they've only had two cars go through their dealer so far. The GSM said he'd be contacting the audi 'higher ups' this week to get a car/build slot for me.
> 
> I can't wait :laugh:


The average time from order placement to delivery seems to be 3-4 months, i.e. the TT-RS order process isn't special, contrary to what some dealers have claimed. The current belief is that the 2012 allocations have been filled, but who knows. I doubt there's much your dealer can do to expedite the process, but maybe you'll get lucky.

As to the fixed vs. retractable spoiler question - ask ten people and get ten opinions. At the end of the day, each owner has to live with his/her car, so what difference does it really make what other people think?


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

R5T said:


> First of all i'm not from your side of the pond, so i'm doing well i think.
> And what is false about it. ?
> The TT RS with fixed spoiler have only *2 Kg* lift at the rear axle @ 200 Km/h.
> The TT RS retractable have 14 Kg lift at the rear axle @ 200 Km/h and for example the TT-S have 17 Kg lift @ 200.
> ...


You are correct - your English is better than my German for sure!
I was also relying on the published info from Audi stating that the fixed wing had the same reduction in lift as the retractable spoiler. I should have known better.

I had a bad day the other day and was in a snarky mood. Still no excuse for my comments.
Please accept my apologies. :wave:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Pics of an epic DG...just because I can!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

fourtunes said:


> The average time from order placement to delivery seems to be 3-4 months, i.e. the TT-RS order process isn't special, contrary to what some dealers have claimed. The current belief is that the 2012 allocations have been filled, but who knows. I doubt there's much your dealer can do to expedite the process, but maybe you'll get lucky.
> 
> As to the fixed vs. retractable spoiler question - ask ten people and get ten opinions. At the end of the day, each owner has to live with his/her car, so what difference does it really make what other people think?


My order is taking 4 months from order date to the build date. I ordered July 21st. Build scheduled for November 21st. Then add at least a month for shipping to the US. But I'm picking mine up in Germany so I'll save a few weeks.

- Jeremy -


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Dr. Bill said:


> You are correct - your English is better than my German for sure!
> I was also relying on the published info from Audi stating that the fixed wing had the same reduction in lift as the retractable spoiler. I should have known better.
> 
> I had a bad day the other day and was in a snarky mood. Still no excuse for my comments.
> Please accept my apologies. :wave:



Excepted.

btw, I'm not German either.


----------

